# Gel coating with an airless sprayer



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

I do a lot of pool painting now and a lot less exterior painting. I have a Graco 395 and want to know if it will push gel coating with a wide tip. The gel coat I'm using is pretty thin, thinner than some of the paints I've ran through by the looks.

So for con's I've read:
-Heat from the pump could cause the gel coat to begin to catalyze and harden up destroying the pump.
_Not too worried about this as spraying a pool should be rather fast, less than 20 minutes tops! And I have tons of rebuild kits and experience.

_-Use of styrene as a thinner could cause ignition due to heat.
_Not to worried as the person looked a fanatic and I'm not spraying too long.
Also doubt I'll use any thinner as I mentioned, it doesn't seem even as thick as elastomeric.


_Let's here some experience if any.


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

*Ladies and gentlemen, here it is:*
A quick video of spraying with my Graco 395
Goto facebook page for my company #AKAPainting

It worked out very well. Only took about 25 minutes and a good mix of 5 gallons of Gel Coat.
I had someone with a mixer continually mixing the gel while I was spraying it to keep it moving good. No problems at all, looks beautiful! No orange peel look or anything. Clean gun IMMEDIATELY after use to avoid massive issues


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

a few more posts and I can get the link up


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

18th posting here


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

19th posting here


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

20th posting.... last one


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

21st posting!!!!!! and here's the video link:

Here's a quick video of spraying with my Graco 395
https://www.facebook.com/akapainting/videos/2004077783186169/


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool. Glad it worked. Good to see people trying new things and experimenting.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a pool in AZ. that was real similar to that one. I would wear more than a dust mask though, although I am not familiar with what you are spraying.


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

I agree, we use N95 valved particulate respirators =) I HATE the smell and those respirators have a grey seal around the entire mask. If I was going to be in there more than the 20 minutes it took, I would have a nicer setup but we move pretty fast.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've done it. Used a longer pick-up tube to get the gelcoat container further away from the pump. Though, if the motor doesn't spark when it cycles, you shouldn't have a problem. You can use Acetone for cleaning, though I wouldn't recycle it through the pump. If you let the acetone sit for a few days with a cover over it, the solids will sink to the bottom. Do not attempt to pour it out. Just dip a quart container in it, so the solids stay undisturbed. After you run the acetone through and have a clear stream, run some lacquer thinner through it and let it sit in the pump and hoses for a few days. Keep the tips and guards in a small lidded container. You can also adjust the cure time on the gelcoat by cutting back on the catalyst, though I wouldn't cut back too much.


----------

